# using 1333 ram when cpu says max 1066



## dschiefer (May 24, 2011)

say you have a procecor that says you can have 800/1067 memory speed, can you put in a 1333 ram chip. what would happen or be affected


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo is the more determining factor for RAM compatibility.
Brand & Model of the Mobo in question?


----------



## dschiefer (May 24, 2011)

this is a laptop, so the mobo is not really determined. but i have a 560m processor and two 4gb 1067mhz ram chips and i want to replace one of them with a 2 gb 1333mhz ram chip


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

As long as you're using the right type of ram it shouldn't be an issue. The speed will be lowered to whatever the bus speed of the motherboard is.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly causes problems. The faster RAM will default to the lower RAM's speed.


----------



## dschiefer (May 24, 2011)

ah ok i get now, thanks. and another question, when i was looking at alienware laptops they had a processor that i know only goes to 1333mhz for the ram but they were selling, on that same latop, ram that was 1600mhz. is that just some sale thing since u cant even use the extra 300mhz? or did they do some overclocking


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo is what determines the acceptable RAM speed. Alienware (made by Dell) is good to avoid.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

1600 speed would be overclocked, on a laptop it will shorten the life of the motherboard considerably.


----------

